# London Fish Keeping Club



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

you ever go to www.fishforums.net ? i think there is a large amount of uk users there. good luck with the club.


----------



## LondonDragon (Mar 15, 2007)

mgamer20o0 said:


> you ever go to www.fishforums.net ? i think there is a large amount of uk users there. good luck with the club.


Yep been there, but that's more a UK forum, we wanted to start something locally in London, mainly to meet up and discuss local shops, trade stuff, etc...

Many thanks


----------

